# Inside Look At Melina's Backstage Reputation



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Really good read.

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...sh_Stratus_Melina_s_Backstage_Reputation.html


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Inside Look At Melina Backstage*

Damn, backstage? I misread the title.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Damn I was expecting a Batista thread.....with pics


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Melina sucks.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Does anyone really give a crap how she acts backstage? As long as she's not causing physical harm to anyone does it really affect the fabric of the universe? Every single person on this site aint perfect we should just give Melina a break. And we dont know her in real life we shouldnt cast judgment based on internet news sites without weighing up our own opinion.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Funny they mention Candice and Mickie since both women praise her when she is mentioned. And I find it hard to believe that Lita would have stood for Melina, a newbe at the time, throwing her out of a locker room.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

virus21 said:


> And I find it hard to believe that Lita would have stood for Melina, a newbe at the time, throwing her out of a locker room.


fpalm It says Lita threw HER out.

Anyway, Melina's always been worthless, in and out of the ring. Nothing new.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> fpalm It says Lita threw HER out.
> 
> Anyway, Melina's always been worthless, in and out of the ring. Nothing new.


Oh, Misread there. Sorry


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

....what is this, high school?


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

the impression i get from that article is that for quite some time there were no other veterans to stand up to Melina until Trish returned and Melina felt threatened so she started frassing out, thats my take on it anyways


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

For a great wrestler and attractive women, Melina sure is insecure. A part of me feels sorry for her.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

I still don't understand. Is Melina that fucking stupid or does she just like being a bitch?

How the hell are you going to be part of a face tag team when you're a HEEL? How fucking stupid can she be?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> I still don't understand. Is Melina that fucking stupid or does she just like being a bitch?
> 
> How the hell are you going to be part of a face tag team when you're a HEEL? How fucking stupid can she be?


She's got Russo's mind, bro. She'll figure out a way.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Azuran said:


> Melina sucks.


You can say that again!8*D


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TankOfRate said:


> For a great wrestler and attractive women, Melina sure is insecure. A part of me feels sorry for her.


Great wrestler? She botches pretty much her entire moveset.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison :no: he's one of the best looking (no ****) guys on the roster and he deals with her?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

The real question is, how pussy-whipped is Morrison that he still wants this nutcase? Morrison might suck but you can carve a turkey on the guy's abs, he can walk into a bar and pick up as many chicks as he wants. What a moron.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cynic said:


> The real question is, how pussy-whipped is Morrison that he still wants this nutcase? Morrison might suck but you can carve a turkey on the guy's abs, he can walk into a bar and pick up as many chicks as he wants. What a moron.


And further than that, he's on television every week which makes him even more of a pickup for most women. This guy has no balls whatsoever.


----------



## fraze316 (Jan 30, 2011)

Vince should come on RAW and scream at Melina "You're Fired!!!!"


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

I really don't see anything wrong with what she did or said. It was her opinion, and her life and choice of who she likes and doesn't. The incident with Candice is really Candice's fault, all girl's gossip, and she had problems with Mickie James, who cares? She shared her feelings, it's not a felony. Melina isn't really all that bad tbh.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> And further than that, he's on television every week which makes him even more of a pickup for most women. This guy has no balls whatsoever.


OR...maybe he actually likes her. Shocking thoughts I know.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Melina is a bitchy whore. Morrison should leave her for NJ88


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Melina must do things that no other woman can do............


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Their must be A LOT more depth to this story, to me these words still don't prove shit.


----------



## drunkenbastard (Mar 23, 2011)

i'd still hit it


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Melina must have that killer snatch for Morrison to risk his push.

There must be more to Melina than her.....uh...whatever her talent is. That pussy must be fire.


----------



## grimeycarolina (Jan 21, 2008)

melina's a butter face.
i wouldn't stick my cock in her anywhere but her face.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah so basically Melina runs shit on Raw and everyone else is a hater.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

let's see...

-melina hasn't been on tv at all since her failed heel turn and run
-she dropped the title to michelle mccool and never got a feud back
-hasn't been on tv for months now
-morrison has been pushed and de-pushed constantly and never hits a world title run...

yeaaaaaaaaaah there's no way the article could be true...


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, Mick Foley still likes her, at least.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

OP, if you consider that as a good read, I recommend you work on your reading background.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> ....what is this, high school?


My thoughts exactly.

These are grown ass men and women fighting for no reason.
They are there to do a job,not to make friends.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> Melina must have that killer snatch for Morrison to risk his push.
> 
> There must be more to Melina than her.....uh...whatever her talent is. That pussy must be fire.


fired ?? she's the only one with ballooned up tits !


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

Red Gate said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> These are grown ass men and women fighting for no reason.
> They are there to do a job,not to make friends.


Actually, if you can't be friends with your colleagues, it is a HUGE issue. People that aren't well-acquainted with their co-workers will not, or at least should not, last long in the same workplace. It goes for any company, business, or endeavor. But I do agree that the reason they do not get along is silly and childish.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Cynic said:


> The real question is, how pussy-whipped is Morrison that he still wants this nutcase? Morrison might suck but you can carve a turkey on the guy's abs, he can walk into a bar and pick up as many chicks as he wants. What a moron.


Morrison is in his 30s dude. He's fallen in love with someone and made some bad decisions, so what, that's life. It would be even sadder if someone his age hadn't grown up beyond "PULLIN' CHICKS BRAH".

Regardless, this is all just juvenile rumors and gossip. It's one person's word against another's, who cares.


----------



## PBens21 (Oct 16, 2010)

skolpo said:


> OP, if you consider that as a good read, I recommend you work on your reading background.


lmao, sorry op I somewhat enjoyed the article and thanks for posting it but this comment was hilarious

Why the hell would Melina of thought she would be on the team if Trish wasn't there? She hasn't been on TV forever, Kelly Kelly and Eve and even Natty are more over then her and better then her.. so I don't know why she was mad.

not to mention who gives a fuk about that match anyways it was just a squash match. Honestly I would be kind of embarrassed to of been in that match anyways. Seriously...it served as a piss break reliever between main events and it highlighted a fat ugly troll...Id be more mad at the people who booked the match then not being a participant in it.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Melina has held more titles than any female in WWE history aside from Trish and Mickie, and by my count only one of her pushes has been 'derailed'. I'd bet that her current time out of the spotlight has more to do with her hitting the 30 mark and the effects kinda showing on ehr face (although I still think she's beautiful) than anything else. Candice said they had issues but are friendly now, Mickie and her have been friendly for ages as well, and far more people have praised her than criticised her. Oh, and whilst I haven't heard that Lita story, Melina would hardly be the first new woman to have felt Lita's wrath. "Candice Michelle said the men loved her and the woman hated her, she remembered Lita slapped her because she had the best spot to do makeup in the lockeroom."

This Krissy Vaine article always sticks out in my mind...

"Exceptions to the prior rule in my experience were Melina and Torrie. Both are/were ‘over’ on TV and both seem to be wonderful people. Melina talked me through an awful night where one of the boys had ripped me a new one for having a boyfriend. She’s really sensitive and beautiful. She did not know me from the next blonde over, but was a shoulder for me to lean that night. It meant the world. She probably doesn’t even remember. Torrie, as has been well documented, is an angel. She only dealt with me for a short period but it was when I was at rock bottom. Instead of kicking me while I was down (like many others), she helped me to rise above and be great. I could have never done that without her. Actually, she pretty much did everything. I was a zombie just going through the motions by that point."

She also brought up an interesting little story about Trish Stratus, which makes me question just how innocent she is in this little JoMo situation, but whatever.

Dunno about y'all, but Melina seems to be one of the few people who haven't completely lost themselves in what appears to be a see of phoniness and bitterness. JMO. If she does end up released (touch wood), then it'll be interesting to see how she handles the interviews afterwards.


----------



## DaBootyman (Apr 22, 2011)

Cynic said:


> The real question is, how pussy-whipped is Morrison that he still wants this nutcase? Morrison might suck but you can carve a turkey on the guy's abs, he can walk into a bar and pick up as many chicks as he wants. What a moron.


 Morrison is a pussy whipped bitch. The guys in the lockerroom dont respect him. In 06" When Booker T whipped Batistas ass. Melina tried to fight Sharmell as well. I lost any bit of respect for Morrison after he pulled that stunt with Trish. Over a slut! He's doing all this for a whore. Thats what pisses me off. Youre willing to risk your job trying to make a ho into a house wife? Its also been reported that Morrison never said anything to Batista about sleeping with his girl. He does not deserve to be in ER just so he can botch starship pain.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Not to fan the flames of all this "Morrison's a pussy whipped bitch" or anything but I have to admit I found it curious that he seemingly couldn't stop mentioning, one way or another, that he's Melina's beau during his very long, very monotonous Axxess promo/Q&A in Atlanta a few weeks back. For example, when asked who his favorite person to wrestle with was, he said, laughing a bit, "Melina." And on and on. Struck me as just a little strange. 

Nevertheless, I don't really care all that much.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

I wonder if this will turn into another 70+ page thread completely comprised of people bitching about JoMo and Melina's personal lives.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Funny they mention Candice and Mickie since both women praise her when she is mentioned. And I find it hard to believe that Lita would have stood for Melina, a newbe at the time, throwing her out of a locker room.


Yeah as of these days, it seems Mickie and Melina are OK. It almost looked as if they doing some Lesbian shit when they would tag up and do little sneaky ass pats/overgiggling that a trained eye would have to pick up.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

There must be some truth to this because ever since she was called up there have been *many* reports about her attitude. I doubt every one of those are false. Strange she hasn't been fired though if she really is such a pest backstage. She knows how to secure her spot I guess. She slept with Batista, which guaranteed she wouldn't get fired for a while. Now, god knows what she's doing. She has been depushed, yet why hasn't she been fired yet? The WWE has enough divas at the moment, Kong is coming up as a monster heel, they don't need Melina.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

They do need Melina if they want someone who can actually carry the division. Out of all the women on the roster she's the only one who has been able to get over strongly as both a face and a heel. Of course, for whatever reason WWE prefer to push Eve and Michelle McCool, two women who the fans have never, ever cared about. Perhaps they don't want the divas to succeed? If so, then yeah, perhaps Melina isn't needed; her passion and drive go against WWE policy, apparently.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Azuran said:


> Melina sucks.


Are you saying that in a literal sense or in a far more sinister way lol.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Morrison must really love this dumb braud.


----------



## Pervis (Dec 1, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Melina must do things that no other woman can do............


She does appear to be insanely flexible on TV


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Melina is nothing more than a glorified ring rat. She maintains her job so she can provide cheap relief for the boys backstage


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

evidence?


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

Won't be Wrestlers Court anymore, more Superstars Court.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Melina is my dream girl.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Melina is nothing more than a glorified ring rat. She maintains her job so she can provide cheap relief for the boys backstage


You're not Val Venis. I don't know why you'd want to be, personally, but whatever.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I guess they're keeping her around for the whole ~damn, look at this hot, flexible chick~ appeal. And they need experienced, strong workers to help out the greener girls and put them over in the ring. The WWE may be stupid at times, but they still know they can't let a division of green Divas run around without someone there to help out. Same reason Jillian was around for so long. 

But now that they have Gail again and Michelle, Nattie, Beth and Kong are on the roster, they probably won't really need her around. Add that to the number of actual experienced female wrestlers they've hired recently and talent like AJ and Naomi down at FCW, Melina's days are most likely numbered.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I still would...


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

That stupid bitch... I hope to God she hasn't fucked up Morrison's career for good.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

They should just have Awesome Kong go out and shoot on her. Get her Bubba the Love Sponge'd.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> I guess they're keeping her around for the whole ~damn, look at this hot, flexible chick~ appeal. And they need experienced, strong workers to help out the greener girls and put them over in the ring. The WWE may be stupid at times, but they still know they can't let a division of green Divas run around without someone there to help out. Same reason Jillian was around for so long.
> 
> But now that they have Gail again and Michelle, Nattie, Beth and Kong are on the roster, they probably won't really need her around. Add that to the number of actual experienced female wrestlers they've hired recently and talent like AJ and Naomi down at FCW, Melina's days are most likely numbered.


The difference between Melina and the others is that Melina has popularity and charisma. She has both the skill and the star quality, and I still say it's stupid that WWE push Eve and Michelle ahead of her. WWE had the opportunity to replace Trish and Lita with a more than capable pair in Mickie and Melina, but for some reason they never used the two to their full potential.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Walls Of Mike said:


> Melina is my dream girl.


Haha, well if you were a WWE wrestler like your sig Sin Cara then you might be in luck with her. 

I'm just wondering who Melina's next conquest will be.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

laugh-out-loud said:


> The difference between Melina and the others is that Melina has popularity and charisma. She has both the skill and the star quality


she actually has none of those things lol.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

scrilla said:


> she actually has none of those things lol.


She's been constantly over in a division that gets barely any airtime. I'd say that's a demonstration of her charisma. The fact that as a heel confined to Superstars she still gets bigger pops than their top face (Eve) says a lot.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

laugh-out-loud said:


> You're not Val Venis. I don't know why you'd want to be, personally, but whatever.


Val was the man back in the 'tude era. Not so much anymore, but I was a Big Valbowski mark way back when.



5th-Horseman said:


> I still would...


:agree:



scrilla said:


> she actually has none of those things lol.


She's one of the few divas who actually gets a reaction. Even if that reaction is only for dat ass, its still a reaction.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

whats melina really known for? a leg spread entrance. Next.


----------



## -Ruben- (Apr 25, 2011)

Somehow, this doesn't surprise me


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The sooner that troll-face tart gets released the better.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The blog Melina had on wwe.com was obviously either not her words or some employee posting them and if people actually think the bitching at Candice was real tou need a reality check


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ego in the WWE. Not shocking.


----------



## Electro Chef (Feb 27, 2011)

The only thing I took away from that article was "Wrestlers Court with The Undertaker" I'd pay to see that shit! hahaha


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Electro Chef said:


> The only thing I took away from that article was "Wrestlers Court with The Undertaker" I'd pay to see that shit! hahaha


I would pay good money to see that. "I hereby sentence you to a Last Ride on these four tables!"


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

lou76 said:


> whats melina really known for? a leg spread entrance. Next.


It's probably the most interesting moment when the divas are on the screen.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Simply Flawless said:


> The blog Melina had on wwe.com was obviously either not her words or some employee posting them and if people actually think the bitching at Candice was real tou need a reality check


*You seem like one of those people who could catch their spouse cheating and still not believe it.*


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

skolpo said:


> OP, if you consider that as a good read, I recommend you work on your reading background.


My name isn't "OP" it's sickofcena


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I bet if WWE released both her and Morrison the locker room would be so much better. They both seem like babies when they dont get thier way.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

I love Melina but her run is over, much the same way it was for Mickie James, Lita and Trish. A good run for a diva is 3-4 years. If anything, Morrison haters should hope that Melina doesn't get released because its obvious shes holding him back more than his shortcomings on the mic.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm not shocked by this at all. Seems like a pretty accurate well written article. 

I call her Miss Botchamania. Hell, she probably even botches sex. Gets on all fours and then falls off the bed and breaks her arm. Police come in. She makes it sound like you abused her and you get taken off to the police station for questioning and quite possibly jail. 

Why would anyone want that?


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

jimboystar24 said:


> Gets on all fours and then falls off the bed and breaks her arm. Police come in. She makes it sound like you abused her and you get taken off to the police station for questioning and quite possibly jail.


This happened to you in college didn't it?


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> This happened to you in college didn't it?


I thought that happened to Sin Cara.....explains his botches.


----------



## Neeg (Dec 8, 2009)

Just release her already....If JoMo puts her before his career then he too deserves a de-push or even releasing too


----------



## Delaney 3:16 (Sep 29, 2010)

sickofcena said:


> My name isn't "OP" it's sickofcena


Learn 2 internet


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

Once the Pussy Monster gets a hold of you, you're damaged goods fo life.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Melina needs a real good shag....these pussy wrestlers aren't good enough.


----------



## Delaney 3:16 (Sep 29, 2010)

I was mislead by "Inside Look At Melina's..."


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Neeg said:


> Just release her already....If JoMo puts her before his career then he too deserves a de-push or even releasing too


He deserves a de-push or hell, he even deserves to *lose his job* because he's probably in love with a girl?

That's rather petty. It's ridiculous comments like this that make me laugh. Apparently Melina has to be a twat because the reports say so, therefore apparently she must be unlikeable to Morrison, she can't possibly be nice to him and they can't possibly get along together...no?


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Delaney 3:16 (Sep 29, 2010)

Outkazt2k9 said:


>


girl in the background looks like shes possessed


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

She'll get cut sooner or later, I presume. It's not like she means a hell of a lot anyway. She may be talented but a bad attitude goes a long way.


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

Outkazt2k9 said:


>


Cats are awesome 8*D


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> He deserves a de-push or hell, he even deserves to *lose his job* because he's probably in love with a girl?
> 
> That's rather petty. It's ridiculous comments like this that make me laugh. Apparently Melina has to be a twat because the reports say so, therefore apparently she must be unlikeable to Morrison, she can't possibly be nice to him and they can't possibly get along together...no?


No he deserves a de-push because he was a ass to a hall of famer because Melina was upset. Melina has people who have already called her out, there is even video proof of this and yet you refuse to believe in any of it because it might effect Morisson. Here is my thing, if you want your career to do well don't handicap yourself by being around those who could care less. Morrison isn't old,black or stuck with a stupid gimmick and really only a few things are holding him back. His lack of mic skill, his charisma and Melina.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Prideisking said:


> Morrison isn't old,black or stuck with a stupid gimmick and really only a few things are holding him back. His lack of mic skill, his charisma and Melina.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> Not to fan the flames of all this "Morrison's a pussy whipped bitch" or anything but I have to admit I found it curious that he seemingly couldn't stop mentioning, one way or another, that he's Melina's beau during his very long, very monotonous Axxess promo/Q&A in Atlanta a few weeks back. For example, when asked who his favorite person to wrestle with was, he said, laughing a bit, "Melina." And on and on. Struck me as just a little strange.
> 
> Nevertheless, I don't really care all that much.


As good as he looks he probably hasn't had much pussy. Melina is probably the only woman he's ever fucked ("shared his body and experiences with") so he's more than likely sprung over her to the point where he's probably co-dependent of her. Basically he's a 30 year old man with the sexual experience of an 18 year old. 

This makes it hard for him to take charge, be dependent or move on as he probably feels he can't find anyone who will treat him "right" like Melina. Or he has insecurities that tell him he can't get any other women and he got lucky with Melina.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

King_Kool-Aid™;9625706 said:


> As good as he looks he probably hasn't had much pussy. Melina is probably the only woman he's ever fucked ("shared his body and experiences with") so he's more than likely sprung over her to the point where he's probably co-dependent of her. Basically he's a 30 year old man with the sexual experience of an 18 year old.
> 
> This makes it hard for him to take charge, be dependent or move on as he probably feels he can't find anyone who will treat him "right" like Melina. Or he has insecurities that tell him he can't get any other women and he got lucky with Melina.


Well, this is a massive assumption if ever I've seen one.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> As good as he looks he probably hasn't had much pussy. Melina is probably the only woman he's ever fucked ("shared his body and experiences with") so he's more than likely sprung over her to the point where he's probably co-dependent of her. Basically he's a 30 year old man with the sexual experience of an 18 year old.
> 
> This makes it hard for him to take charge, be dependent or move on as he probably feels he can't find anyone who will treat him "right" like Melina. Or he has insecurities that tell him he can't get any other women and he got lucky with Melina.


There's nothing funnier than a thread based on dirtsheet gossip and hearsay turning a bunch of wrestling fans into housewives chattering about celebrities that they know absolutely nothing about.

Seriously bro, this post is hilarious. You literally just made all of that up off the top of your head.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'd fuck her.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> As good as he looks he probably hasn't had much pussy. Melina is probably the only woman he's ever fucked ("shared his body and experiences with") so he's more than likely sprung over her to the point where he's probably co-dependent of her. Basically he's a 30 year old man with the sexual experience of an 18 year old.
> 
> This makes it hard for him to take charge, be dependent or move on as he probably feels he can't find anyone who will treat him "right" like Melina. Or he has insecurities that tell him he can't get any other women and he got lucky with Melina.



Wholly innacurate and flamingly homoerotic at the same time. Well done.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Has anyone considered the idea that he might just, you know be in love with her?


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

4hisdamnself said:


>


Duckface = cuntasaurus


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Has anyone considered the idea that he might just, you know be in love with her?


This is the IWC you're talking about. Rational thinking is about as common as a Chris Masters pop.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Adramelech said:


> There's nothing funnier than a thread based on dirtsheet gossip and hearsay turning a bunch of wrestling fans into housewives chattering about celebrities that they know absolutely nothing about.
> 
> Seriously bro, this post is hilarious. You literally just made all of that up off the top of your head.


You don't need factual evidence of this. You just need to watch a few months of Morrison wrestling every week and cutting promos to see he's an inexperienced manchild when it comes to vagina.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

I hope JoMo and Melina get drafted to SmackDown as 'punishment', personally.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> That stupid bitch... I hope to God she hasn't fucked up Morrison's career for good.


You sound jealous and bitter. Are you fucking him or something? "uh uh...that bitch better not have fuck with my man."


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> He deserves a de-push or hell, he even deserves to *lose his job* because he's probably in love with a girl?
> 
> That's rather petty. It's ridiculous comments like this that make me laugh. Apparently Melina has to be a twat because the reports say so, therefore apparently she must be unlikeable to Morrison, she can't possibly be nice to him and they can't possibly get along together...no?


I hope you're on Morrisson's payroll. Or else, smh.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Does anyone really give a crap how she acts backstage? As long as she's not causing physical harm to anyone does it really affect the fabric of the universe? Every single person on this site aint perfect we should just give Melina a break. And we dont know her in real life we shouldnt cast judgment based on internet news sites without weighing up our own opinion.


And there have been an insane number of wrestlers who act like this backstage. Some of them still do. The WWE is full of people with huge egos who cause problems with other wrestlers. Look at Triple H, Cena, Orton, Taker, etc.. People are acting like this is something new.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Has anyone considered the idea that he might just, you know be in love with her?


This is an internet forum. Most of the dudes on here probably have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Has anyone considered the idea that he might just, you know be in love with her?












that's impossible


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

What match and what suggestions did Morrison reject? It was a three minute match, Morrison didn't even get a tag. I'm not saying that Morrison didn't give Trish the cold shoulder, but much of this story seems made up.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Does anyone really give a crap how she acts backstage? As long as she's not causing physical harm to anyone does it really affect the fabric of the universe? Every single person on this site aint perfect we should just give Melina a break. And we dont know her in real life we shouldnt cast judgment based on internet news sites without weighing up our own opinion.


because it's funny.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

peowulf said:


> What match and what suggestions did Morrison reject? It was a three minute match, Morrison didn't even get a tag. I'm not saying that Morrison didn't give Trish the cold shoulder, but much of this story seems made up.


*You do know that trish herself confirmed said story don't you?*


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

wow, I guess if all the divas don't like her then I guess it was uncomfortable to defend her against Laycool during the unification time lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I love how a Diva who gets next to no tv time is so heavily scrutinized. So no one likes her, she's a bitch. I don't see her getting rewarded for it, so what exactly is the big deal?
Damn, I LIKE Melina, and I don't give a fuck about any of this.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Him potentially being in love with her isn't the point.. the point is she allegedly two-timed him on a couple occasions and he either allowed it or didn't do anything about it, so love or not, he's viewed as a pussy/weakling for it if he's letting other guys run a train on his girl. That picture above of them kissing is gross, someone ought to inquire of him: "How's Mike Knox dick taste Morrison? Hows Batista taste?"


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

She's ugly and sucks in the ring. Hopefully the have Kong beat squash the hell out of her.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

An interesting quote from Melina regarding some of the heat she's had to face:

"People usually cheer for who they know and have grown to love. I was a new character on the scene and let’s face it, I was good at being bad . It’s acting. I played the part of a woman who felt like she was untouchable and the rules never applied to her. There was so much that I saw for this character and I formed it from various people who came into my life and I thought “hmmm. I could act like that.” I used to be very quiet and people used to take advantage of that. In the ring was the only moment I can pretend that I didn’t let people walk all over me.

Wrestling truly has made me grow in so many ways. I’m not a shy girl anymore but I still keep my feet grounded. I am stronger physically and emotionally from all of this. I also have learned to get in touch with my “girlie” side… because I was a tom boy and I never thought I was pretty let alone sexy. In my opinion, Beauty comes from how you feel about yourself as well as how you make others feel. This has been a tough road but incredible none the less. I have learned that much more about family, friends and the world through being in wrestling. I am very grateful for it all."


----------



## $uper$noopz (Apr 26, 2011)

Melina > Most other current divas


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Melina looks like she has a horse cock.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

4hisdamnself said:


> that's impossible


Sorry


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> Sorry


:lmao at there being 3 Rocks


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Pics? Pics?

...Pics?


----------



## TrilbieVex (Feb 22, 2011)

Can't stand Melina, she just looks like she would be this type of bitch with everyone. She'll never get ahead.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

sideon said:


> *You do know that trish herself confirmed said story don't you?*


Well if one person confirmed the rumor then it must be true, especially someone like Trish.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

exile123 said:


> Well if one person confirmed the rumor then it must be true, especially someone like Trish.


What the hell does it take to make it truth? a 51% roster decision? Trish of all people should be good enough to say it.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Melina needs a real good shag....these pussy wrestlers aren't good enough.


Oooooooooh my gooodness.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

IMG]http://i.imgur.com/xW3Sr.jpg[/IMG][/QUOTE]

LMFAO


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

LMFAO


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Flop.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Melina is pretty "meh" compared to other Divas like Maryse, Layla, Eve, Kelly Kelly, McCool, and Gail Kim. Am I basing this on looks alone? Absolutely :flip


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

HullKogan said:


> Melina is pretty "meh" compared to other Divas like Maryse, Layla, Eve, Kelly Kelly, McCool, and Gail Kim. Am I basing this on looks alone? Absolutely :flip


You'd still fucking destroy her given the chance though.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> What the hell does it take to make it truth? a 51% roster decision? Trish of all people should be good enough to say it.


More than one person for christ's sake. She could be the person who started the rumor. :lmao If you ever went to high school you should know how this works.


----------



## TrilbieVex (Feb 22, 2011)

I think she's pretty, not as pretty as some of them. Layla is personally my fave. Oh and Samee, everytime i see you post, I always think I'm posting with Neil Patrick Harris dammit. haha


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

exile123 said:


> More than one person for christ's sake. She could be the person who started the rumor. :lmao If you ever went to high school you should know how this works.


She's Trish Stratus not Tiffany.


----------



## Stevolution (Jun 20, 2006)

She´s a whore. That´s it.

And Morrison...he might still taste Batista or finds a hair of Knox every now and then. 

Simply disgusting!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Samee said:


> You'd still fucking destroy her given the chance though.


No doubt bro, I'd wife it for sure.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Thee Brain said:


>


LMFAO[/QUOTE]

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

Wait she fucked Knox?!?!!!???


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Val Venis said it so it may be true :hmm:


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Eh....never a big fan of Melina's....she does look a bitch in and out of the ring.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

laugh-out-loud said:


> An interesting quote from Melina
> 
> Wrestling truly has made me grow in so many ways. I’m not a shy girl anymore but I still keep my feet grounded. I am stronger physically and emotionally from all of this. I also have learned to get in touch with my “girlie” side… because I was a tom boy and I never thought I was pretty let alone sexy. In my opinion, Beauty comes from how you feel about yourself as well as how you make others feel. This has been a tough road but incredible none the less. I have learned that much more about family, friends and the world through being in wrestling. I am very grateful for it all."



In other words the success of becoming a somebody has got to her head, she's gone from being the quiet, ugly kid at school who everyone picked on to a cunt backstage in the WWE.

Get over yourself Melina, this isn't highschool.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

kiss the stick said:


> Sorry


:lmao @ everyone else getting in line so they can have a turn. lol @ There being 3 Rocks just so he can get seconds. Greedy bastard.

yo...this is the funnest thing that I've seen on this forum.


----------

